

Findings, July 2012 - pron
http://harpers.org/archive/2012/07/0083984

======
quesera
Exhausting to read.

Would be so much better with footnotes and hyperlinks.

~~~
pron
Ummm, while the findings are real (in the sense that they have actually been
published), this is supposed to be humorous. I feel like I'm trying to explain
a joke here...

~~~
quesera
Harpers doesn't always translate well to the web for me.

On the web, when I read a list of semi interesting things, I want to be able
to learn more about a few of them, not just digest it as a mass of fragments
that, when considered as a whole, speak to the humor of the zeitgeist.

In print, over a bagel on a Sunday morning, Harpers and I might be better
synchronized. :)

